# Should he not be bred?



## LovemyEli (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello All,

My boy has some digestion issues. He has a sensitive stomach and has had pancreatitis. We are still working on a diet that works with him.

My questions is should he not be bred because of any of this?

He is from German working lines (2nd generation US) and I was hoping to put some titles on him and do a couple litters. He is very sound in temperament and of course I would only breed if his hips check out.

I wont be too upset if I cant I was just curious if digestion issues are genetic or just one of those things.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Personally I would nOT breed a dog with digestive issues, especially a male, there are literally millions of males that people want to stud and why use one with health problems when with a bit of research you can find one who has a great pedigree, has several titles and excellent health with no concerns. 

The only reason to use this dog would be to skip paying a stud fee and the need to drive or fly or ship for sperm or a breeding. The breed is riddled with digestive issues and to me breeding a dog with them is the same as breeding dysplastic dogs. There is no need for it, breed to better teh breed, not worsen it.

Again that doesn't mean don't train and put titles on, the dog is your pet and deserves the very best form you and the bond you build and the knowledge you get will only better your lives.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Sounds to me that you already know the answer.......


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Personally I wouldn't breed either..I sure would go ahead and put those titles / trial him, but there are so many GSD's with gastro issues, I wouldnt want to contribute to that, and would be devastated if I passed it on to unsuspecting puppy buyers and the puppies themselves.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Is Pago his sire?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Would those in the know say there is a connection between mind and stomach? Stomach is the other big serotinin place.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

There is often a connection between health and genetics. I always look first to the possible source of the issue. Maybe there is a linebreeding on a dog that carries the issue recessively, or maybe there is a saturation of genetics in the pedigree over a long period of time, because if it appears these could be causation, then it would tell me where not to go with any breeding.


----------



## LovemyEli (Dec 28, 2010)

Cliffson!

Yes his sire is Pago!! Do I know you from training or do you know willie?



Breeding wise I am very disappointed that he is having GI issues and now cant breed him. But as long it doesn't effect his work, he still works his little furry butt off in any kind of training we do.

If I had to choose breed able or a perfect temperament I would choose his temperament. Just too bad they couldn't both work together for the better.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

LovemyEli said:


> Cliffson!
> Yes his sire is Pago!! Do I know you from training or do you know willie?


When one makes the arduous climb to the top of Mount GSD knowledge.....Cliff is the old wise man you'll find at the summit!!!!


----------

